

Next USB connector is reversible - bergie
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/4/5173686/usb-type-c-connector-specification-announced

======
jfoster
I think I'd prefer if they made the plug genderless. Reversible is convenient,
but genderless would mean that we need fewer cables/adapters.

